# chocolate soap?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have I dreamt this? I am sure that somewhere I have seen a recipe for chocolate soap, and DD would like to make some as Christmas presents.

Does anyone know what I am talking about?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I made some. The cocoa powder acts like an exfoliant, similar to pumice. Customers love it, but your customer base is limited. Some won't purchase because they fear little ones will try to eat it. Brings all new meaning to washing someone's mouth out with soap!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

There is also a chocolate FO I received once as a bonus that you could use to make chocolate scented soap -can't remember where I got it


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I made some with Jack Frost FO, from Ben Franklin or Banner Crafts, mixed with dark chocolate EO from Brambleberry. It smelled delicious.


----------



## wonderwoolies (Sep 30, 2008)

I made Chocolate goat milk soap w/cocobutter, fragranced with Dark Chocolate from Brambleberry. I love it - rich and creamy. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I make a chocolate soap that several people love. I have tried scenting it, but most prefer it unscented - although I use the cocoa butter that is not unscented so it does have some scent to it. I add cocoa powder to about 1/8th of my batch, and then swirl it in and it looks lovely.

Most find this a very moisturizing soap since I use more cocoa butter than any of my other soaps.

Dawn


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh. My. Word. Chocolate soap sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I made a soap with a blend of chocolate and cherry one year. I gave the end pieces to my sister to try. She left it on the counter in a baggie, and her husband thought it was fudge, and took a big bite of it. Boy did we get a good laugh out of that!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I bought a 50# bag of cocoa some years ago. Yep. I make cocoa SWIRL soap sometimes. Paired with mint? or Amber Romance (a fragrance oil) or with coffee? very nice. make sure you dampen the cocoa before you use it or it can be clumpy and difficult to incorporate...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've never seen any homemade chocolate soap before but one of my former clients is a distributor for a company that makes a commercial version. If the homemade version is similar or better to the commercial kind, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. My skin loves it!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I poured some chocolate soap yesterday and unmolded it today. It's colored with cocoa powder, superfatted with almond oil, and scented with dark chocolate fragrance from Brambleberry. They are 4.5 to 5 oz. each. I only have 6 bars to barter if anyone wants to do that with me.
It's cold processed and should air dry for 4-6 weeks to cure, to let any moisture evaporate.
PM me if you are interested in a barter. I'm pretty open to anything for a barter.
It smells delicious.


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Wonderwoolies - Those look like hockey pucks! And with the frigid cold we have been having that is the way my mind is working! LOL

They actually sound like they would be heavenly!


----------

